# ED any advice...natural solutions instead of viagra?



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

My h usband is 53 and we have been married for 28 years. He is currently experiencing pretty severe ED where his erections are half of what they used to be. He is having difficulty maintaining an erection and does not climax. This is new...any threads or suggestions other than viagra...Help!

PS everything else in the relationship is stable right now.


----------



## eves (May 21, 2013)

What kind of shape is he in? I know when I have been less than even I'd prefer in the bedroom I can look back and know I was also in the worse shape of my life.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

What works for me, is weight training, eating very healthy, taking natural testosterone boosters and arginine just before bed on an empty stomach.

This makes your body produce more testosterone and human growth hormone and it raises the sex drive and he shouldn't have a problem getting hard and climaxing. 

I almost every morning wake up hard and could have sex before work.

If he is over weight, doing the cardio with weights and a very clean calorie restricted diet will also do wonders as the weight comes off.

Perhaps watch some adult movies with him. What does he like? Any fetishes and fantasies?

Besides going to the Dr and getting test shots, which will work the best, and no viagra, there isn't much else you can do.

Does he work a very stressful job? 

Smokes? Drinks? Sleeps enough?


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

he is not over weight and has the energy of men half his age....strong heart doesnt smoke but has been working hard at work and weekends we juggle alot...i dont know maybe he is more stressed than he realizes...we eat well only really drink on weekends and maybe a glass of red wine with dinner. Not really sure whats going on. will try natural testosterone and arginine and probably make him eat less red meat. also have heard that maca helps...he may be more tired than he lets on.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with the above poster...healthy diet and exercise is key. A good mix of cardio and weight training, yoga and stretching, eating normal portions of healthy foods more often, trying to stay as balanced as possible for your diet.

Take your vitamins, including d, e, c, b and zinc, omega fats, high alkaline foods, drink green tea, and test boosting foods like broccoli...and remember, soy is not for boys.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Exactly - soy mimics estrogen.

Ignore the thing about watching adult movies. That is not what he needs. If he is watching adult movies then he needs to stop.

L-arginine is good, it helps with the production of NO (nitrous oxide) which is what triggers erections, but not if you have ever had cold sores or Herpes.

L-arginine can cause a recurrence of both of these things.

L-lysine will suppress both cold sores and herpes.

Maca might be good. Testosterone replacement might help but that is often someone with low energy.

Horny Goat Weed, and a supplement called Mojo Risen might also help. The reviews are not good but every time I take it is has had a great effect on me.

Pycnogenol, and zinc are two others that come to mind.

There is a great book - "The Hardness Factor" by Dr. Steven Lamm. I highly recommend it.


----------



## capstone4019 (May 27, 2013)

Forget the adult movies. May make him even more self-conscious. He needs to take care of himself physically and needs suppport emotionally. Marriage works!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Why not Viagra?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

amanda1959 said:


> My h usband is 53 and we have been married for 28 years. He is currently experiencing pretty severe ED where his erections are half of what they used to be. He is having difficulty maintaining an erection and does not climax. This is new...any threads or suggestions other than viagra...Help!
> 
> PS everything else in the relationship is stable right now.


Unless he has veinous leakage, alot of the ED that were experiencing this day and age is mental. I'd do a zero pressure oral pleasuring of each other. Allow husband to layback, relax and give him oral with no expectations. Allow him to do the same to you. The entire point of this is to allow him to get comfortable with himself, and eliminate the doubt and worry which is likely causing the "ED".

Also if he is overweight, returning to a weight where he felt attractive and strong.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> Why not Viagra?


Viagra blocks a chemical which blocks NO - nitrous oxide.

But Viagra doesn't help the body make NO. Horny Goat Weed, L-argininine, and ginseng help the body make NO.

As men age they need to supplement so that they will make more NO. which is on a natural decline.

Viagra works if there is enough available NO.

Not using Viagra is better.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

sparkyjim said:


> Viagra blocks a chemical which blocks NO - nitrous oxide.
> 
> But Viagra doesn't help the body make NO. Horny Goat Weed, L-argininine, and ginseng help the body make NO.
> 
> ...


Go to the dentist of you want laughing gas. Viagra works.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

ED is very often a byproduct of vascular problems (because an erection depends upon the healthy flow of blood to the penis in order to happen)

He should go get a cardiovascular assessment just to be safe.

I don't really understand why taking viagra would be a concern.

I do think it's important to point out that while testosterone is 'natural'...taking exogenous 'extra' testosterone is not 'natural'...and more importantly, it is not a treatment for ED.

You could try a vacuum erection device (where suction is used to pull blood to the penis and then a ring is placed at the base to hold the blood inside the penis)

The irony of most supplements is that the ones that do work, work via the same mechanisms as some prescription drug...(many of our drugs are derived from plants anyway)...so 'natural' becomes a 'feel-good' but ultimately rather ambiguous term

All medicine is stopping some normal bodily process from occurring because its effect is currently proving more 'harmful' than helpful in a person...and depending on what you're stopping, this can be more or less problematic, hence:

_"everything's a poison, it's just a matter of the dose"_

Obviously try whatever you'd like, it's just that I imagine you'll wind up wasting a bunch of money on supplements before ultimately going with a PDE5 inhibitor (Viagra)...there are other medicines to try too...they also work on the vascular system...viagra's number 1 for a reason...it's had a lot of success

And again...he should get his cardiovascular system examined (e.g. blood sugar for diabetes (can cause vessel damage), blood pressure, cholesterol, atherosclerosis etc)


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

If there were natural remedies to fix this problem they would have surfaced years before Viagra.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I posted this on another thread I started on ED tips while back.

- Always set aside plenty of time for sex. Take your time ... no time constaints. We set aside atleast 2-3 hours for our time.
- Dr. Exam and ED meds if you can take them...unfortunately not an option for my hubby's problems with his other meds.
- c**k ring will help prolong erection ...restricts blood keeping him hard, you can only wear for so long check package for how long he can wear at without cutting blood flow off to long.

-Nude spooning together at bedtime or full body cuddling (helps promote normal nocturnal erection) my big guy usually wakes up about 5 am ready and raring to go. ;-) my favorite wake up call. This works almost everytime. Don't forget the c**k ring to help prolong

- Prostate message - this had to be the biggest "ah ha" moment for us. Internal prostate message is the fastest way to get him hard. If using finger you do a come hither motion with the tip of you finger...do in combination with bj or hj...once his balls raise indicating he is ready to cum slowly remove you fingers it will let him release "O". If you want to have intercourse try using a prostate toy you leave in while having intercourse...our favorite is a remote control T-bar that I get to control and plenty of anal lube it is different than regular lube.

These are the things that worked for us...not all the suggestions from the therapist worked for us but these did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> Go to the dentist of you want laughing gas. Viagra works.


Pay attention Mr Brain...class is in session

"Nitric Oxide (NO) is released with sexual stimulation from nerve endings and endothelial cells in the corpus cavernosum of the penis. An enzyme then converts guanosine triphosphate (GTP) into cyclic guanosine monophosphate (cGMP). cGMP causes the smooth muscle of the penis to relax, which causes an inflow of blood which then leads to an erection. cGMP is then hydrolysed back to the inactive GMP by phosphodiesteras type 5 (PDE5).

Men who suffer from erectile dysfunction often produce *too little* amounts of NO. This means that the small amount of cGMP they produce is broken down at the same rate and therefore doesn't have the time to accumulate and cause a prolonged vasodilation effect.
Sildenafil (Viagra) works by inhibiting the enzyme PDE5. This means that cGMP is not hydrolysed as fast and this allows the smooth muscle to relax.

Sildenafil is a potent and highly selective inhibitor of PDE5."


The dentist will not help you. And I hope that he is not checking your 'nads....:rofl:


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Pay attention Sparky,
Anyone can cut and paste science facts. If natural remedies worked we would have known about them many years ago. Or do you think they have been holding out just to make us talk about their progress?  I guess you don't know dentist use NO.


----------



## Longtime married (Nov 28, 2012)

Have your husband check and see if there are any Doctors or Men Clinics that prescribe Tri-Mix. It is a shoot and it works very well, no side affects live Viagra.






amanda1959 said:


> My h usband is 53 and we have been married for 28 years. He is currently experiencing pretty severe ED where his erections are half of what they used to be. He is having difficulty maintaining an erection and does not climax. This is new...any threads or suggestions other than viagra...Help!
> 
> PS everything else in the relationship is stable right now.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Amanda, why not Viagra?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

sparkyjim said:


> Pay attention Mr Brain...class is in session
> 
> "Nitric Oxide (NO) is released with sexual stimulation from nerve endings and endothelial cells in the corpus cavernosum of the penis. An enzyme then converts guanosine triphosphate (GTP) into cyclic guanosine monophosphate (cGMP). cGMP causes the smooth muscle of the penis to relax, which causes an inflow of blood which then leads to an erection. cGMP is then hydrolysed back to the inactive GMP by phosphodiesteras type 5 (PDE5).
> 
> ...


Sparkey...Your post said "Viagra blocks a chemical which blocks NO - *nitrous oxide*" Nitrous oxide is Laughing gas and is indeed given by dentists.....:rofl:...Notrous oxide N2O....Nitric oxide NO.....


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

Just love him and give him some time. My dad is a urologist so I could give you lots of tips but they are all medical.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad I found this thread. Is this ED? 

My H is 52 and I have been noticing slight differences in him over the past month. Prior to that NO problems whatsoever. I first started noticing that he didnt seem to be as hard as he normally was. Then I started noticing that he could not hold out on his climax which has never been a problem in the past. Then, last night he had a hard time getting an erection. So I gave him a BJ and he did finally get an erection. But then he couldnt sustain it. This has NEVER happened before in all the 22 years I have been with him. 

Trying to figure out what to do without making too big of a deal out of this. I dont want to make it worse. Last resort would be getting some pills from the Doc, but we agreed that should be the last option. 

Another question. Did I do this to him? I know the question sounds silly but I have become very HD over the past 6 months and honestly over the past 3 months we have sex almost daily. Before last night we actually didnt have it for 3 days which is a lot for us. Does anyone think too much sex could be a factor here? He would be happy with it 3 times a week but I need it much more. 

I am grateful for any help, this is frightening.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Too much sex is not the problem here. I'm 49 and have seen this rear it head 2 times in the last year or so. Does it seem to happen every time?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> Too much sex is not the problem here. I'm 49 and have seen this rear it head 2 times in the last year or so. Does it seem to happen every time?


What happened last night has never happened before. But I feel like the other small differences were leading up to this. Like him not being as hard as he normally is and how quickly he seems to climax now. For a woman, that is not ideal of course. Im just about getting there and he spits, and its over. Mind you he is able to cum at least 3 times but it never seems to be long enough over the past month. 

Thank god its not too much sex cause I would definitely be the one to blame there.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Age and over all Health could be the issue. And of course... You knew this was coming...T level. I'm getting supplemented and its great.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> Age and over all Health could be the issue. And of course... You knew this was coming...T level. I'm getting supplemented and its great.


My H is one of those men that sees his PCP every 4 months. He has been on HBP meds since 39 (genetic) and cholosterol meds as well. This is nothing new. He is about 20 lbs. overweight. Which we both decided we could both lose 20 lbs. so will start running again. I heard exercise is good for this particular problem. We will see. 

As far as T levels. I was going to ask about that and see if it had anything to do with it. He has never had his level checked. Never had a reason to. I told him today when he goes to the PCP in Aug, we both have annual check ups then to ask the doc to do that if he doesnt wind up seeing him sooner if the problem gets worse. So that is something I have already thought of also.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

This may be crazy but take it up a notch. See if it holds up then you know it's a physical or mental thing. Like ask him to do something to you he's never done, for the sake of science and knowing.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Cardio will help him. Hands down it helped me.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> This may be crazy but take it up a notch. See if it holds up then you know it's a physical or mental thing. Like ask him to do something to you he's never done, for the sake of science and knowing.


Oh Man! Someone give me ideas.....


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Lori, for some reason I'm guessing he's done it all. But if there was a line nows the time to cross it. As long as its just you and him. You will know if its a physical problem or not.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> Lori, for some reason I'm guessing he's done it all. But if there was a line nows the time to cross it. As long as its just you and him. You will know if its a physical problem or not.


Ok, thanks for the advice. I am definitely going to think about this one. I will come up with something, no worries.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I havent seen it mentioned yet but zinc is no viagra but it can help in strengthening your erection


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Going in a totally different direction here.


Do you think he is seeing someone else?

Secretly relieving himself to porn?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Going in a totally different direction here.
> 
> 
> Do you think he is seeing someone else?
> ...


No & No. 

I actually asked him last night if he wanted to watch porn to help get it up. He pretty much only watches it with me. That is why I asked if too much sex could be the cause, we pretty much have sex every day. He doesnt even masturbate anymore because he doesnt have to. 

We are extremely honest with each other. 

Definitely not seeing anyone. I had the EA months ago that almost broke the marriage up. I wanted a Divorce as a result of my fog. We are all good now after a lot of hard work. 

So I know all the signs :-( Not happening.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LoriC said:


> No & No.
> 
> I actually asked him last night if he wanted to watch porn to help get it up. He pretty much only watches it with me. That is why I asked if too much sex could be the cause, we pretty much have sex every day. He doesnt even masturbate anymore because he doesnt have to.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you successfully busted out of the fog. Someone who has built up a successful and long standing alternate life situation does not have it so easy. So many lies are created to hold together the house of lies. They couldn't stop lying if they had to!

I was wondering, after your EA was successfully broke, and you gotten out of the fog - do you think it will be much harder for you to start it up again, now that you see how easy it was to stray?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

treyvion said:


> It sounds like you successfully busted out of the fog. Someone who has built up a successful and long standing alternate life situation does not have it so easy. So many lies are created to hold together the house of lies. They couldn't stop lying if they had to!
> 
> I was wondering, after your EA was successfully broke, and you gotten out of the fog - do you think it will be much harder for you to start it up again, now that you see how easy it was to stray?


Fair question. The reason it happened in the first place is because of the state of my marriage at the time. It was sexless for 5 years, we were completely roommates. 

Without going into the whole story I am not at all afraid of this happening again. We have one of the most successful R! I have fallen completely back in love with my H. With many tools. ie. MC, IC and a few great books we have fixed this marriage. The communication we now have is amazing. This was lacking severely before. In my 22 years of marriage it was never this good.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Fair question. The reason it happened in the first place is because of the state of my marriage at the time. It was sexless for 5 years, we were completely roommates.
> 
> Without going into the whole story I am not at all afraid of this happening again. We have one of the most successful R! I have fallen completely back in love with my H. With many tools. ie. MC, IC and a few great books we have fixed this marriage. The communication we now have is amazing. This was lacking severely before. In my 22 years of marriage it was never this good.


Stories like yours gives us all something great to aspire to. Congrats.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Sparkey...Your post said "Viagra blocks a chemical which blocks NO - *nitrous oxide*" Nitrous oxide is Laughing gas and is indeed given by dentists.....:rofl:...Nitrous oxide N2O....Nitric oxide NO.....


I just read that post and thought woah, nitric oxide is a very potent ACID, as I recall from high school chemistry class. 

Had a friend who was a respiratory therapist (decades ago, like in the 70s) and he once stole a bottle of laughing gas from the hospital. We all laughed and passed out. 

OK sorry for the thread jack. I tend to agree with the poster who said a lot of ED problems are mental. I had them with my wife when I started realizing I wasn't the only man in her life, and that was only three months into our physical relationship. That thought process in my head made me go so dead I couldn't even masturbate on my own. Yikes!! I'd NEVER had such problems.

I did go to the doc and got a prescription which, while it no doubt had physical effects, gave me what I call "c0ck confidence" to the point where nowadays I don't need anything else (it wasn't viagra but one of those leading three or so). Even now, however, I do sometimes like to tease my system with OTC supplements like Extenze (which has nothing to do with size, but increases my libido). :smthumbup:

Bottom line, make time for it, no pressure, be loving, DON'T chide or berate him when he loses his boner (my gal did that, but then again, she hated me), and he'll be back around. I'm about the same age, and I'm more overweight now than when I met my wife, and in poorer shape. She says she likes it that way, weird. But this morning about 3am she proved she liked it, and I proved (again) I'm BAAAACK!! 

Anyway, there's some real life input for ya.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Following on after reading a little more, read my last post about having trouble once I started realizing I was #2 or #3 in her life. Even after DDay, it was hard (pun intended) to get back into a good sex life for quite some time. I wasn't as hard, didn't last as long, came quicker, all that you are mentioning. I'm mid-50s.

Which is why I go back to some of it could be mental. He could be a lot better with your relationship but sometimes the body doesn't catch up as well as the mind can. 

As a side note, at the time my FWW told me that when her affair was discovered, the OM told her that he had a hard time getting it up for his wife. As if any of us give a damn about that. But again, it's mental.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Trimix injections work for me


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I know that nitrous oxide and laughing gas are the same.. duh.

I just thought that Mr. Brain was too dismissive of the natural supplements and too trusting of the pharmaceutical companies.

The link between NO and erections was only worked out since Viagra (which was being used as a heart medicine) was found to have an effect on erections. It was an accidental discovery - it's not like they knew what they were looking for.

Look, you can get in line at the pharmacy if you want. Or you can get the natural supplements that can help you, naturally.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparky I don't trust the pharmaceutical companies as far as I can spit. I work in medicine. I also know from experience that natural remedies for ED do not work. They are snake oil. Viagra does work it's not just a vasodilator it also relaxes the lining of the fluid tubes in the penis. I been around penile surgery for many years. I've seen the ups and downs


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> Sparky I don't trust the pharmaceutical companies as far as I can spit. I work in medicine. I also know from experience that natural remedies for ED do not work. They are snake oil. Viagra does work it's not just a vasodilator it also relaxes the lining of the fluid tubes in the penis. I been around penile surgery for many years. I've seen the ups and downs


:lol:

I'm talking supplements mostly - nutrients that can help. Zinc, pycnogenol, L-arginine. Horny Goat Weed.

These things have worked for me.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Stress and anxiety are major major factors. About 5 years ago I thought my sex drive was dead and i couldn't get an erection anymore. The reason? I was depressed and anxious. My marriage was really in the dumps.

I knew these things were having an effect on me, I just didn't realize how much. Now that I'm out from under that crushing weight getting an erection has been much easier and the sex more satisfying. 

The problem with men is that they tend to become very alarmed if they can't get an erection on some occasion. It's too easy to jump to a conclusion that something is wrong when it simply may be that nervousness or stress from any number of things may have interfered. 

Some weeks I'm just not that into it and I don't have sex with my wife. Other weeks I'm horny and can have sex with the wife every night if I could. I try not to obsess about it and she doesn't either as long as I hold her and show her that I love her.

A general sense of well-being has a huge effect on sexual desire for a man.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Quick update. I asked my H if he would discuss this with our PCP or did he feel he would be embarassed? He said he had no problem discussing it. We both have appointments in August. But he agreed if the problem persists he would get in sooner. 

We took a 2 mile walk last night when I got home from work. Watched a little tv then went up to bed. I didnt expect anything to happen as I know he is really troubled by what happened the other night and I didnt want to make too big a deal of it. He spooned me and about 5 minutes later, guess what popped up? When I tell you he was like 30 again last night I am not even joking. He gave it to me good! 

He also woke up with a hard on this morning. He is feeling very good about things today. I was so worried he was going to sabotage himself by overthinking this. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone. Im hoping this was just one of those one off things that wont happen again!!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Quick update. I asked my H if he would discuss this with our PCP or did he feel he would be embarassed? He said he had no problem discussing it. We both have appointments in August. But he agreed if the problem persists he would get in sooner.
> 
> We took a 2 mile walk last night when I got home from work. Watched a little tv then went up to bed. I didnt expect anything to happen as I know he is really troubled by what happened the other night and I didnt want to make too big a deal of it. He spooned me and about 5 minutes later, guess what popped up? When I tell you he was like 30 again last night I am not even joking. He gave it to me good!
> 
> ...


Probably. Keep up the cardio.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

ED is what I got, different reason, prostate took due to cancer, I still want sex more than ever. I have to inject with trimix. Works for me:smthumbup:


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Glad I found this thread. Is this ED?
> 
> My H is 52 and I have been noticing slight differences in him over the past month. Prior to that NO problems whatsoever. I first started noticing that he didnt seem to be as hard as he normally was. Then I started noticing that he could not hold out on his climax which has never been a problem in the past. Then, last night he had a hard time getting an erection. So I gave him a BJ and he did finally get an erection. But then he couldnt sustain it. This has NEVER happened before in all the 22 years I have been with him.
> 
> ...


Did you say anything that he might mistake as you pressuring him? Unless there is a medical issue ED is always related to performance anxiety. He might be thinking too much and you need to figure out what he's thinking about. The more he thinks "I need to be hard" the more it won't be!


----------

